# A bit of fun



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I noticed this at the weekend and have joined in with my pair just for a bit of fun.

The write up for the group is "Ignite your passion for dog tricks! Join us for 4 weeks as we coach you through learning 15 new dog tricks. You can do it!
Your totally excited coaches are BoxerGirl herself: Kelli-ann Reilly (CTDI), and Kyra Sundance: founder of "Do More With Your Dog!" and author of "101 Dog Tricks". ***All the important info is in the post pinned to the top of the page***"

and the page is :

https://www.facebook.com/groups/BoxerGirlSparkTeam/

I have never come across them before but it seems to be nice and fun with positive reward based methods for the tricks and people sharing videos of their dogs doing the tricks.

Easy start for my pair with spin in a circle, hand touch and sit.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152850374594859&set=o.647896145308752&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152850394929859&set=o.647896145308752&type=3&theater


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Oooh il have a look at this when I get home, I'm always wanting to teach Murphy tricks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Did you have a go at this HollySefton?

Molly managed to achieve enough tricks to reach her Novice level - this is the (very badly filmed and edited) video we made.

http://youtu.be/fKLIQhevNPc


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fantastic!! Clever molly :first:
& a lovely bit of editing too!! Not bad at all.
Look forward to her next tricks, she looks so happy to do them, is chance happy to sit back & watch? X


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww absolutely brilliant !!! She so puts me in mind of Harley the tail goes constantly ha ha she looks like she's having fun ,my daughter and I enjoyed this she has managed to teach him sit,lie down ,roll over,high five and paw but you have gave us some ideas for extra tricks thanks xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

She absolutely loves doing things bless her  and her tail never stops when she is busy like that.

Chance will wait for some of it but a few bits I put her in the other room and she is barking to protest in the background


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! Jasper loves this sort of thing but I run out of ideas. We are going to try the twirl one today. What clever girls Molly and Chance ate. We have done training with hand signals and he will go into down through hand signal but also understands the down command. I think working their brain is so important. Jasper is always eager to try new things 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

https://vimeo.com/112800409
Hope this posts, never posted video before. I'm very proud if my boy, bless him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Excuse jasper's breakfast mess in the background 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Clever boy Jasper. The video worked fine......now to go back and see the breakfast mess....just kidding!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol, all clean now! Haha he's such a messy boy, but a happy one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Jasper  that is brilliant


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He really enjoyed it! Me too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love the tail wagging throughout and how excited he is at his brilliance. He is a treasure.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> https://vimeo.com/112800409
> Hope this posts, never posted video before. I'm very proud if my boy, bless him!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha jasper was great well done, my twos best trick us to spin on their hind legs for a treat, as for leave it..... With ruby.... No chance!!
She's like a furry curly piglet!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love watching happy dogs working 
Where did you get the trick dispenser thing that Molly was using?
And I love the Easy target - Lizzie taught Kiki to touch a buzzer like they use on Britain's Got Talent.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The treat dispenser was from TK Maxx - I think it is made by Trixie and the full thing has three tubes and lids to make it harder than how Molly was playing with it.

The Easy button was £4 from staples and some of the best fun we have had. I loaned ours to someone else and suspect I am not getting it back so will have to get another one.


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't know why I didn't see your post on the 24/11 2ndhand! I must confess I've become a bit lax in the tricks department!  bad mummy! Thanks for providing me with some inspiration, got a few ideas for Murphy's Xmas presents now! I can't see the video as I'm in work but will have a look when I get home. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

